# Fdny ems



## Russ93 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys,well i just found out that the FDNY EMT application is up and I am looking to apply. I was just wondering what/if the FDNY EMS has a "weight" requirement? i mean i've done every thing on the list that i have found such as the stair master and running 1.5 miles in 13min, But if i weigh a little too much they will deny me? Thanks!


----------



## Chewy20 (Aug 8, 2014)

Russ93 said:


> Hey guys,well i just found out that the FDNY EMT application is up and I am looking to apply. I was just wondering what/if the FDNY EMS has a "weight" requirement? i mean i've done every thing on the list that i have found such as the stair master and running 1.5 miles in 13min, But if i weigh a little too much they will deny me? Thanks!



There is literally a thread that's over 200 pages long for FDNY candidates 4 down from yours. I suggest looking/asking there first! Good luck.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 8, 2014)

Chewy20 said:


> There is literally a thread that's over 200 pages long for FDNY candidates 4 down from yours. I suggest looking/asking there first! Good luck.


----------



## Gon8822 (Aug 13, 2014)

Russ93 said:


> Hey guys,well i just found out that the FDNY EMT application is up and I am looking to apply. I was just wondering what/if the FDNY EMS has a "weight" requirement? i mean i've done every thing on the list that i have found such as the stair master and running 1.5 miles in 13min, But if i weigh a little too much they will deny me? Thanks!


Hi. I am as one that have the same question when I join fdny EMT. Is base on BMI. Your body mass index MUST within 30-31. What they will do is when is time for your medical, the doc will give you the ideal weight then give you about 30 days to lose that. But if after 30days the goal is not reach then they will base on case the doc might give you another 30-45 days more. (This is base on you have to lose ALOT of weight 20+). Remember the later you reach the weight the later you are in the Academy. It might even push you back a class.  Good luck man


----------

